# Canon increased its global market share of still cameras in 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2019)

> For all the internet hate Canon gets, they continue to do what you’re supposed to do as a company, sell more things than anyone else, and according to the latest numbers, Canon has done just that. In 2018, Canon increased its market share globally by 3.9%.
> Now, it’s not all positive, as the digital camera market fell 22% in 2018. Which means Canon has a bigger piece of a smaller pie.
> The top 5 camera companies control 85.2% of the global camera market.
> *Top 5 camera manufacturers by market share globally:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry for you, Wonderful Sony Trolls...
And the EOS R pro hasn't even been released!


----------



## sdz (Jul 8, 2019)

It's awe-inspiring how thoroughly Sony has destroyed Canon. Why, Canon has nearly the market share of its four closest competitors. Destroyed -- utterly destroyed.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how things shake out in the next few years now that both Canon and Nikon seem to be fully committed to the mirrorless market.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 8, 2019)

But, but, this can't be true: "every one I know has thrown out their Canon kit and has switched to Sony" (repeat incessantly on a Canon forum) - so how can their share have slipped a bit?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 8, 2019)

I can't believe it!

I want to know names, surnames and addresses of the few crazy people still buying Canon products.


----------



## melgross (Jul 8, 2019)

Both Apple and Canon are in the same boat, as both are “*******”. Oh well...


----------



## amorse (Jul 8, 2019)

No question that there's a lot of vitriol on camera brand superiority all over the internet, but numbers are just numbers without interpretation, and that interpretation seems to flipflop depending on whose talking and what they want to see. It's pretty hard to tease out the underlying performance of one company over another based on any one metric.

The Nekkei report is behind a paywall - are they reporting sales value or number of units sold? Just to put it all in context.


----------



## justawriter (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh noes! Holga just introduced their digital cameras, AND THEY ARE MIRRORLESS! Can Sony survive?


----------



## mjg79 (Jul 8, 2019)

Always interesting to see actual facts as so may people on youtube claim everyone is leaving Canon for Sony.

I think Canon, despite the average bodies, going full on with pro grade RF lenses has been wise, it's a clear statement.

Nikon I think is struggling because their message isn't clear. Their Z cameras are quite good but a step below their SLRs but they are still more expensive. The lenses released are not the sort of legendary lenses the F-mount traded on especially when it comes to things like build quality. Even the 24-70/2.8S while optically superior is apparently, according to reviews anyway, a notch below their F-mount 24-70/2.8 in terms of build quality. So for Nikon the messaging is very muddled - is Z mount just for smaller system but heavy duty pros need to stick to F mount? With Canon there's no confusion either way - both systems are going to be complete. You can only make one first impression.

At the end of the day, while ever the internet obsesses about dynamic range at ISO 2 million, most people instinctively know that it's lenses that make a system. That's why the Leica M mount survives. That is why even Pentax K mount survives. It has been the magic behind the EF mount. Canon is using it to push the RF mount. It's fascinating to me to see Nikon, having for decades understood this fact and leveraged it to sell cameras with F-mount, seems to have forgotten this right at the moment a new mount is released, their first full frame one since the 1950s. I really wonder about the management of that company. While I love Canon I do admire Nikon and many of their lenses from the 80s and 90s are incredibly well built tanks, their ergonomics are great and they are a good competitor we should be happy to have them keep pushing Canon but they seem really all over the place at the moment.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 8, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> But, but, this can't be true: "every one I know has thrown out their Canon kit and has switched to Sony" (repeat incessantly on a Canon forum) - so how can their share have slipped a bit?


Well, like he states in this article, he thinks there are quite a few Canon users (probably long-time users) that are also shooting with some Sony gear in their kit. Take Dustin Abbott (reviewer extraordinaire, IMO) for example: he started with Canon, had 2 6D's for quite awhile, then bought a 5D Mk IV, and then bought a Sony A7 Mk III when those came out. And he uses both still I believe and for commercial/paid work.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jul 8, 2019)

It was not huge suprise after seeing an article last year about how Canon claimed a giant chunk in 2018 of Japan's full frame mirrorless market.

Also, lately, reviewers on Youtube, like the slanted lens, noted leaning toward purchasing the EOS R. And even if Jared Polin hasn't bought an R, he's certainly using one, and it's evident he's enthralled with new RF lenses like the RF 85mm 1.2 he just released a video for this summer. I seem to recall the guy at the SLR Lounge just saying the RF 28-70mm is his new favorite lens.


----------



## melgross (Jul 8, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> Well, like he states in this article, he thinks there are quite a few Canon users (probably long-time users) that are also shooting with some Sony gear in their kit. Take Dustin Abbott (reviewer extraordinaire, IMO) for example: he started with Canon, had 2 6D's for quite awhile, then bought a 5D Mk IV, and then bought a Sony A7 Mk III when those came out. And he uses both still I believe and for commercial/paid work.


And it’s very possibly true the other way around as well,

but really, Sony has been pretty much all by themselves for a long time with mirrorless. Most of that time mirrorless wasn’t selling very well, and was supported by Sony. Then mirrorless seemed to be doing better, because the much better selling DSLR’s (not Sony’s, as they were always selling poorly) started to decline at a rapid rate, making mirrorless look much better, even though mirrorless sales themselves weren’t growing rapidly.

that gave Sony a better marketshare. But, with both Canon and Nikon out of the game for years in mirrorless, Sony had almost no competition. When Canon finally entered with the M series, it shook everything up, because sales of those shot up, and became a major rival to Sony there.

but still no full frame until now. Canon has great lenses there, but good, but not exciting bodies. Nikon has excellent bodies, but good, but not great lenses.

it don’t think we can tell how this is going to play out until the end of 2020 is here.


----------



## fentiger (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like Fuji are doing very well, a 25% increase in sales


----------



## dhachey77 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sony is a second system for me (A73, A9, A7R3) to go with my Canon gear (5D4, 5DsR, 1DX). I love them both, but for different reasons. Canon for wildlife and landscape, Sony for portraiture and street photography. Sony's eye AF is simply amazing, especially on the A9.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2019)

Guys! Time for a reality check here!

I'm not even sure what they are measuring. The story reads as though they are measuring the overall camera market, which would include both DSLRs and Mirrorless and maybe even point and shoots and analog cameras.

If that's the case, remember that one of the top selling cameras worldwide is the Fuji Instax. 

Remember too that among digital cameras, APS-C sensor cameras far outsell full frame so don't put too much weight on the sales of Sony, Canon or Nikon full frame mirrorless. 

And, in terms of Nikon, keep in mind that they don't even have an APS-C mirrorless line. 

Finally, it represents sales in 2018.

So, yeah, this shows Canon is gaining overall market share, but don't be getting all excited about the R system vs. Sony, because we don't even know if that's a factor in this report.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 8, 2019)

unfocused said:


> So, yeah, this shows Canon is gaining overall market share, but don't be getting all excited about the R system vs. Sony, because we don't even know if that's a factor in this report.


I wouldn't expect a great market share for R system bodies before 24-240 starts actually shipping.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 8, 2019)

I think Canon's success is multifaceted but it's ergonomics and the intuitive design is the key. If you don't have to use the instruction manual to navigate the system in a timely manner, that's big. I once tried to help a Nikon user with some setting and about tore my hair out. Word of mouth is another key selling point. For example: a "soccer mom"(sports mom) has friends that see the photos and realize their smart phone isn't cutting it. Parents want great photos of their children and some come to realize the advantage of a "real camera". Canon's ads are heavy on women, family and creativity.


----------



## mpb001 (Jul 8, 2019)

I personally think that Canon will continue to own the camera world. Its too bad that Nikon isn’t doing as well because both Canon and Nikon have vastly superior camera bodies compared to Sony.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2019)

amorse said:


> The Nekkei report is behind a paywall - are they reporting sales value or number of units sold? Just to put it all in context.


The context is that Canon is outperforming absolutely everybody. (Unit sales / profit be damned) I may be an RP owner in the next month or two. Sold a rifle and my EF 35mm f/1.4L II. Really hated to sell that lens (Hated to sell a rifle too.), but it was my least used though awesome in every way. With a little flash, my f/2.8L zooms (24-70, 70-200) and my EF 135mm f/2L can handle what I do very well. Why the RP? It is inexpensive, has lots of focus points, and I shoot mostly stills. The 6D Mark II sensor is no slouch either (screw the haters who've never tried or seen one). I won't be pushing 6 stops of exposure.  I have a friend on this board that owns the 6D Mark II and he takes fantastic photos with it. Of course, it will be a long while before I can get one of those superb RF lenses. Of course, I could always sell more guns, but that is near sacrilege in my neck of the woods (Texas).  If I could convince the wife to sell our Olympus E-M5 Mark III and the lens, that dog would be gone already. Stupid purchase for us. I'll be selling off some of those 40 M42 legacy lenses too.


----------



## amorse (Jul 8, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Guys! Time for a reality check here!
> 
> I'm not even sure what they are measuring. The story reads as though they are measuring the overall camera market, which would include both DSLRs and Mirrorless and maybe even point and shoots and analog cameras.
> 
> ...


Seriously. I think the arguments between user bases have become so rapid that any article which supports a foregone conclusion is to be heralded as the ultimate truth. If reading so many of these article has shown me anything, it is that one number/report is rarely indicative of over-all performance, and there is always more to it. Looking at this one, I think we can safely suggest that Canon isn't going under as some articles would lead us to believe, but I wouldn't go a lot farther than that.

As an example, here's several articles which muddy the water on how one company or another is doing. *To be clear* - I'm not advocating any of these articles as being the actual fact of what's going on, just showing how articles like this can be very quickly and easily interpreted to say x is doing better than y, when how you look at it can present a very different picture:

Nikon had the lead in full frame in Jan 2018 - https://www.dpreview.com/news/74010...he-full-frame-camera-market-for-december-2017
No wait, Sony thinks it has the lead in full frame (Aug 2018) - https://petapixel.com/2018/08/15/sony-is-now-1-in-full-frame-cameras-in-the-us/
That's ok, Canon has the lead in mirrorless AND DSLRs in Japan (Jan 2019) - https://petapixel.com/2019/01/15/canon-1-in-both-dslr-and-mirrorless-sales-in-japan-in-2018/
Hang on though, both Canon and Nikon have sales down - https://petapixel.com/2019/05/10/canon-and-nikon-imaging-sales-drop-17-over-past-year/
Ok, Canon and Nikon are down in sales, but Sony is now the leading manufacturer (Feb 2019) - https://www.insideimaging.com.au/2019/sony-now-the-market-leader/
And as Canon and Nikon saw drops in sales, Sony found YOY growth (May 2019) - https://www.dpreview.com/news/37406...r-its-imaging-products-and-solutions-division
Wait, no, Canon gained market share in 2018 on Sony and Nikon and is still firmly in the lead - https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-increased-its-global-market-share-of-still-cameras-in-2018/

See what I mean - I don't believe any of those articles are factually incorrect, but their interpretation of figures released certainly present different conclusions. I'm not at all saying Canon is dying, I'm saying let's take all of these articles with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2019)

fentiger said:


> Looks like Fuji are doing very well, a 25% increase in sales


Yeah, but when one only has 5.1% of total market share... 25% increase in sales is really, really easy to accomplish. Not really significant at this point. Think about it. If Fuji sold 1000 units, then 1,250 units gives a 25% increase. That's nothing. Fuji, Olympus, Sigma (cameras), and Pentax (Ricoh) are in real trouble.


----------



## canonical (Jul 8, 2019)

@CR guy - would be great if you could get and share some additional info on this one.

what exactly was measured? really global sales or only japan? units? or yen, retail value or ex-factory prices?, what camera categories are included, which are not? only camera bodies or also kits with lenses included? what market research company did it? etc. etc.

"facts behind the facts", not just numbers without any context (at least none accessible in English language). otherwise it is about as useful as a "DXO score". 

thanks!


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 8, 2019)

Go Canon! Once a pro R is released and something that wildlife shooters can use comes out, I think Sony’s share will fall. Im surprised at how small of a share Olympus holds though! 

Really excited about Canons R series! Just look how far the M series has progressed is a few years. Give it a couple of years and Canons R series, both lenses and bodies, are going to smash it out the park!!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2019)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Go Canon! Once a pro R is released and something that wildlife shooters can use comes out, I think Sony’s share will fall. Im surprised at how small of a share Olympus holds though!
> 
> Really excited about Canons R series! Just look how far the M series has progressed is a few years. Give it a couple of years and Canons R series, both lenses and bodies, are going to smash it out the park!!


Olympus shouldn't surprise anyone. The shine has come off the apple when it comes to M43. Fuji is making a last gasp along with Pentax. Sigma is all but buried by now, last rites are being read. M43 is, for all practcal purposes, mostly useless when it comes to legacy lenses due to the horrendous crop. I mean, when a 28mm lens is an effective 56mm, a 135mm is an effective 270mm, an a 400mm Mamiya/Sekor is an effective 800mm, there really isn't anything appealing about that market. Mine is a fine little camera, but it just is not very useful... no matter what the paid pros claim in their wedding photography world. I mean really, I have to get a 17mm Takumar the get an effective 34mm? It sucks. 8mm lens just to get an effective 16mm? Basically an M43 camera is about the same price as an RP and the RP is FF and nearly as small. Don't have that stupid 2X crop to worry with either. M43 is going to die, (My opinion) or be a very niche market. (Already is, really.)


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 8, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Olympus shouldn't surprise anyone. The shine has come off the apple when it comes to M43. Fuji is making a last gasp along with Pentax. Sigma is all but buried by now, last rites are being read. M43 is, for all practcal purposes, mostly useless when it comes to legacy lenses due to the horrendous crop. I mean, when a 28mm lens is an effective 56mm, a 135mm is an effective 270mm, an a 400mm Mamiya/Sekor is an effective 800mm, there really isn't anything appealing about that market. Mine is a fine little camera, but it just is not very useful... no matter what the paid pros claim in their wedding photography world. I mean really, I have to get a 17mm Takumar the get an effective 34mm? It sucks. 8mm lens just to get an effective 16mm? Basically an M43 camera is about the same price as an RP and the RP is FF and nearly as small. Don't have that stupid 2X crop to worry with either. M43 is going to die, (My opinion) or be a very niche market. (Already is, really.)


 Very true. 

Maybe Olympus should ditch the M43 and go full frame? Ah, whatever. I use a Canon anyway.


----------



## geffy (Jul 8, 2019)

sony has largely done well with video shooters with influencers lauding its obvious advantages but in the end the colours and menus work against it and with a canon equivalent over the horizon people are ever less likely to think short term


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 8, 2019)

The bottom line is that it is hard to dispute a leader when they hold twice the market share of their next two competitors and each of those competitors has only half of the leaders share. I have a lot of Canon gear, but I have been disappointed in their bodies since the 1dx II. I would actually prefer to see Canon loosing market share so it would light a fire under their b*** to release new tech from their RD vaults and implement some of the great patents they have filed. Hopefully, we will see some new sensor and AF improvements. It is too easy for a company with a financial lead to maximize profits over releasing new technologies as long as they can compete. The numbers seem to indicate they are not only competing but winning. They also understand that great lenses can buy them a lot of stickiness with customers. I have been interested in the capabilities of other bodies for awhile but not willing to give up my Canon lenses and nor willing to deal with non Canon adaptors. Sony has a bit of this apathy happening since they had a significant lead in mirrorless. I also agree with a previous poster about the Canon ergonomics and interface. I had a friends Nikon d850 to learn the camera and help them through some issues. Fantastic camera that can do anything, but the Canon interface was more straightforward. BTW - I did have fun and resolved my friends issues. I have also stayed with Canon because of CPS. Fuji & Panasonic seem to be releasing some of the most interesting products as of late. 

I really hope the pro level R matches the quality of the RF lenses and I will make the full plunge into the R system with the exception of holding back my 1dx II + 200-400 until there is a comparable solution. Then again, you never know what the future will bring.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2019)

geffy said:


> sony has largely done well with video shooters with influencers lauding its obvious advantages but in the end the colours and menus work against it and with a canon equivalent over the horizon people are ever less likely to think short term


What are influencers, what or who are they influencing, who crowned them influencers.?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2019)

Danglin52 said:


> The bottom line is that it is hard to dispute a leader when they hold twice the market share of their next two competitors and each of those competitors has only half of the leaders share. I have a lot of Canon gear, but I have been disappointed in their bodies since the 1dx II. I would actually prefer to see Canon loosing market share so it would light a fire under their b*** to release new tech from their RD vaults and implement some of the great patents they have filed. Hopefully, we will see some new sensor and AF improvements. It is too easy for a company with a financial lead to maximize profits over releasing new technologies as long as they can compete. The numbers seem to indicate they are not only competing but winning. They also understand that great lenses can buy them a lot of stickiness with customers. I have been interested in the capabilities of other bodies for awhile but not willing to give up my Canon lenses and nor willing to deal with non Canon adaptors. Sony has a bit of this apathy happening since they had a significant lead in mirrorless. I also agree with a previous poster about the Canon ergonomics and interface. I had a friends Nikon d850 to learn the camera and help them through some issues. Fantastic camera that can do anything, but the Canon interface was more straightforward. BTW - I did have fun and resolved my friends issues. I have also stayed with Canon because of CPS. Fuji & Panasonic seem to be releasing some of the most interesting products as of late.
> 
> I really hope the pro level R matches the quality of the RF lenses and I will make the full plunge into the R system with the exception of holding back my 1dx II + 200-400 until there is a comparable solution. Then again, you never know what the future will bring.


Sony only ever had a lead in FF mirrorless because they were the only company in the FF MILC market. That's over now. I don't believe Sony ever held a lead in the ASP-C mirrorless market.


----------



## Adelino (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Canon ******* or not? Which is it?


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 8, 2019)

I implore Canon Rumors to fact check this obviously fake news. Canon cannot have such a large global marketshare. Why just yesterday my cousin's best friend's uncle's car mechanic had a customer whose sister sold all her Canon gear for Sony because of Dynamic Range.

Canon. Is. *******.


----------



## canonnews (Jul 8, 2019)

canonical said:


> @CR guy - would be great if you could get and share some additional info on this one.
> 
> what exactly was measured? really global sales or only japan? units? or yen, retail value or ex-factory prices?, what camera categories are included, which are not? only camera bodies or also kits with lenses included? what market research company did it? etc. etc.
> 
> ...



I can answer most of this for CR  

Total Units of all digital cameras (including compact)
camera bodies, so those in kits as well.
global unit sales
Nikkei does it themselves, and puts the data behind a paywall.

However as I stated on my site about this article there's something weird about their percentage gains,etc.


----------



## ketsang (Jul 8, 2019)

JohanCruyff said:


> I can't believe it!
> 
> I want to know names, surnames and addresses of the few crazy people still buying Canon products.



me. Fuji and Sony TO Canon


----------



## shagwit (Jul 8, 2019)

Don't see this article listed on DPREVIEW lol


----------



## Otara (Jul 8, 2019)

shagwit said:


> Don't see this article listed on DPREVIEW lol



It is, but just a teensy bit different on how its headlined.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 9, 2019)

The really interesting thing seems to be the continuing gradual decline of Nikon. It's obviously difficult to compare overall because the different companies are weighted differently in what segments they aim at, but overall unit sales have to say something.


----------



## canonnews (Jul 9, 2019)

shagwit said:


> Don't see this article listed on DPREVIEW lol



The Sony fans have created a barrier, joining hand in hand around the article 

The comment section is .... enlightening.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 9, 2019)

I'd be very interested to see who makes the most lenses!

I have an M5, but still prefer to use my 5D3. In fact, I just bought a 70-200 f4 L ISII, so I'm sticking to DSLR's for the time being.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi Kieth. 
I know what you mean, I tried to help a lady set an exposure compensation on her Nikon for a sunset (in a hurry as the sun was setting), handed it back with apologies as I wasted 5 minutes or more getting nowhere. 
Truth be told it might have been easier without the time pressure and I was muttering under my breath for her to RTFM! 

I will have to ask my friend that drives Nikon if he can show me! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps Canon, *******, obviously, duh! 



KeithBreazeal said:


> I think Canon's success is multifaceted but it's ergonomics and the intuitive design is the key. If you don't have to use the instruction manual to navigate the system in a timely manner, that's big. I once tried to help a Nikon user with some setting and about tore my hair out. Word of mouth is another key selling point. For example: a "soccer mom"(sports mom) has friends that see the photos and realize their smart phone isn't cutting it. Parents want great photos of their children and some come to realize the advantage of a "real camera". Canon's ads are heavy on women, family and creativity.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2019)

canonnews said:


> The Sony fans have created a barrier, joining hand in hand around the article
> 
> The comment section is .... enlightening.


Nothing like a little adversity to make people’s biases even more evident.


----------



## noms78 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just wait till the the RF F/2.8 (and eventually F/4) zooms and the next body come out 


mpb001 said:


> I personally think that Canon will continue to own the camera world. Its too bad that Nikon isn’t doing as well because both Canon and Nikon have vastly superior camera bodies compared to Sony.



NIkon isn't doing that bad. 20% market share is respectable


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> What are influencers, what or who are they influencing, who crowned them influencers.?


Influencers, the TwitterIG equivalent to a Kardashian. Famous, rich and more importantly, vapid. Another hallmark of how shallow our society has become.


----------



## jvillain (Jul 9, 2019)

I am surprised Olympus out sells Panasonic. 

While the % bodies is going up for Canon I highly suspect both the actual number of and the average price per body is well down. The numbers I have been wondering about are the lens sales. Any one seen any numbers?


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2019)

jvillain said:


> I am surprised Olympus out sells Panasonic.
> 
> While the % bodies is going up for Canon I highly suspect both the actual number of and the average price per body is well down. The numbers I have been wondering about are the lens sales. Any one seen any numbers?


I'm not, an M43 kit is 'almost' always going to be less expensive than APS-C. Plus Oly's are cuter, however, noise above 1600 isn't cute, lol.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 9, 2019)

canonnews said:


> I can answer most of this for CR
> 
> Total Units of all digital cameras (including compact)
> camera bodies, so those in kits as well.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 9, 2019)

Im curious who the market leader is by revenue.


----------



## mpb001 (Jul 9, 2019)

noms78 said:


> Just wait till the the RF F/2.8 (and eventually F/4) zooms and the next body come out
> 
> 
> NIkon isn't doing that bad. 20% market share is respectable


Yes, agreed. 
I think most cameras are pretty capable these days. I have always preferred Canon for their ergonomics and optics. Nikon are good as well. I know that many are jumping to Sony because they are the “in” thing at the moment and that’s fine. I just don’t care for their handling. Maybe that will change as they mature over time. For me though, Im perfectly happy with Canon.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 9, 2019)

gmon750 said:


> Im curious who the market leader is by revenue.


With twice the market share of their nearest competitor, something would be seriously amiss if Canon is not the market leader by revenue.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 9, 2019)

noms78 said:


> Just wait till the the RF F/2.8 (and eventually F/4) zooms and the next body come out ...



The full frame mirrorless market is probably too small to have much of an impact.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 9, 2019)

JohanCruyff said:


> I can't believe it!
> 
> I want to know names, surnames and addresses of the few crazy people still buying Canon products.



I am one of those few, however a family friend bought a Sony a7r iii 6 months ago and as per our conversation last night still mastering .. the getting around menu  he hasn’t took much photos yet, but is getting up to that stage soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2019)

Camera companies all share a big issue, the sales of cameras is dropping like a rock. Canon saw this coming a few years ago and has moved into industrial and medical applications for imaging. This has put them into a good cash position because of rising income from those fields.

Nikon is really continuing to lose ground to both Canon and Sony. They have some excellent products, but buyers get frustrated with small details like warranties on gray market cameras and refusal to repair them in the USA or even to tell buyers of used gear how to determine if it is gray market. Its best to avoid buying used Nikon Gear unless the seller has proof that its a US model. Its a small thing, but can really hurt you if you stiff a Nikon owner.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 9, 2019)

Personally I find this financial stuff is somewhat interesting, but it only affects my long-term plans on 'investing' into one or another camera system. E.g. I'd avoid buying a gear from a dying manufacturer.

But from a more practical standpoint, the comments like "ha-ha, take it, Sony, you suck" don't make much sense. Sony isn't dying and the market share figures have zero influence on the image quality, megapixels, dynamic range, lens sharpness, lens range and availability etc. If I'm to change Canon to Sony, these market figures mean nothing to me. If I'm to stay with Canon, they mean even less than nothing.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 9, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Which means Canon has a bigger piece of a smaller pie.


In the shrinking market, the pie looks like this:


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jul 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Guys! Time for a reality check here!
> 
> I'm not even sure what they are measuring. The story reads as though they are measuring the overall camera market, which would include both DSLRs and Mirrorless and maybe even point and shoots and analog cameras.
> 
> If that's the case, remember that one of the top selling cameras worldwide is the Fuji Instax.


I agree, and thanks for this input. Fuji Instax sales numbers are really impressive, according to Fuji's 3Q 2018 financial report. With the brilliant move to throw a Taylor Swift branded Instax in the market they have increased sales to more than 900.000 copies a month:









Fujifilm instax cameras sales hit 900,000 a month, thanks to Taylor Swift


Fuji’s Q3 financials show massive instant camera sales, behind Square series and pop star partnership




www.digitalcameraworld.com





As a film shooter (in my Mr Hyde life of photography), I love to see how smart Fuji steers their ship in the analogue market. 

But even those market shares reported here on CR need a critical second view, I think they do reflect Canon's position in this shrinking market. So, we Canon users can be optimistic that our gear investments will have a future. Not sure about Nikon (sorry for my wife). On the other side, Nikon, like Canon, makes many other products e.g. for the industrial market, so both do not completely depend on the camera market. That's a sort of reassurance In times of fast and disruptive trends in consumer electronics markets.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jul 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Olympus shouldn't surprise anyone. The shine has come off the apple when it comes to M43. Fuji is making a last gasp along with Pentax. Sigma is all but buried by now, last rites are being read. M43 is, for all practcal purposes, mostly useless when it comes to legacy lenses due to the horrendous crop. I mean, when a 28mm lens is an effective 56mm, a 135mm is an effective 270mm, an a 400mm Mamiya/Sekor is an effective 800mm, there really isn't anything appealing about that market. Mine is a fine little camera, but it just is not very useful... no matter what the paid pros claim in their wedding photography world. I mean really, I have to get a 17mm Takumar the get an effective 34mm? It sucks. 8mm lens just to get an effective 16mm? Basically an M43 camera is about the same price as an RP and the RP is FF and nearly as small. Don't have that stupid 2X crop to worry with either. M43 is going to die, (My opinion) or be a very niche market. (Already is, really.)


Not sure about M43 and Olympus. In wildlife photography e.g. I personally met in particular this year more M43 camera users with smaller tele lenses than ever before, including two people with the new E-M1X pro bodies. That's my personal experience, of course, and does not reflect real statistics. But I have also observed how Sony started to penetrate even the wildlife market. So maybe M43 isn't a completely dead end yet. In fact, when I get older and can't carry a FF system with an EF 500mm lens plus other lenses anymore, I'd seriously consider to switch to a M43 system (or whatever smaller systems will be available in future). 

That said, I think that the E-M1X is over the top in terms of form factor. This camera is as nearly big as a FF body. But it seems to attract some fans.


----------



## LDS (Jul 9, 2019)

amorse said:


> I don't believe any of those articles are factually incorrect, but their interpretation of figures released certainly present different conclusions.



It depends on what you are measuring - for example many of the links you posted were about FF cameras, but they are just a part of the market, and not the biggest ones. While many of us here (and other photo forums) are obsessed with the high-end models (or the ones just below), a lot of sales worldwide are made of a lot of low-end models.

If the numbers are in bodies sold, I think Canon is selling a lot of low-end bodies too, an area where customers may be more sensible to brand recognition, price and availability than spec sheets.


----------



## degos (Jul 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> With twice the market share of their nearest competitor, something would be seriously amiss if Canon is not the market leader by revenue.



It's not unprecedented, Samsung is the leading smartphone manufacturer by unit volume with 50% more shipments than Apple, but is only the second by revenue.

Canon's DSLR volume is in the 4000D / 1300D / 200D etc segments, where margins are tight despite using run-out technology. When a kit is selling for £248 on Amazon there's surely not a lot of wiggle-room.


----------



## fentiger (Jul 9, 2019)

CFB. i agree with you on that i was thinking more along the lines of if Fuji sold 4 cameras last year and 5 this year, that's still 25% increase.
its the way you interpret data and present it.
really good sales and marketing can sell turd as gold!


----------



## ozturert (Jul 9, 2019)

If Sony increased market share instead of Canon, DPReview title would be "Market is down but Sony sells more!". Now it is Canon with the increase, the title is "Market is down".


----------



## amorse (Jul 9, 2019)

LDS said:


> It depends on what you are measuring - for example many of the links you posted were about FF cameras, but they are just a part of the market, and not the biggest ones. While many of us here (and other photo forums) are obsessed with the high-end models (or the ones just below), a lot of sales worldwide are made of a lot of low-end models.
> 
> If the numbers are in bodies sold, I think Canon is selling a lot of low-end bodies too, an area where customers may be more sensible to brand recognition, price and availability than spec sheets.


I 100% agree - you've hit the nail on the head. My thoughts here are simply that any results be careful interpreted. As an example, if we're looking at this article, the only fact is Canon is selling more units than anyone else - anything beyond that fact is really speculation. If we're interpreting these results, for example, to say that Canon's EOS R strategy is maintaining Canon's market share advantage, I think that is premature. Don't get me wrong, I really like the R and if I was in the market for a new mirrorless today, I would pick that without a moment of hesitation, but this article doesn't hit R sales specifically, nor does it imply success of any one line.

My point is only that articles which say x company sold more units than y doesn't imply x company is outperforming y across the board, and it doesn't suggest b camera is selling better than c camera. The comment on Fuji is relevant as well - they went up 25% likely on instax sales. Selling loads of very low cost niche products maybe doesn't imply the longevity of Fuji success in the ILC market. In the same way, we wouldn't look at fuji's growth and assume that their medium format must be selling tons of units to increase their unit numbers so much. Again, I'm not disputing the facts, only suggesting that we take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 9, 2019)

slclick said:


> Influencers, the TwitterIG equivalent to a Kardashian. Famous, rich and more importantly, vapid. Another hallmark of how shallow our society has become.


Totally agree!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> What are influencers, what or who are they influencing, who crowned them influencers.?


I'm getting more and more convinced that some money must be at stake. Trolling (influencing?) could be a rewarding ($$$)occupation for some self-declared experts. Strange again that there are no Nikon, Fuji, Panasonic or Olympus trolls polluting this forum or the Internet. I keep wondering why.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2019)

amorse said:


> The comment on Fuji is relevant as well - they went up 25% likely on instax sales.


The article is about unit sales of *digital* still cameras.


----------



## canonical (Jul 9, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The article is about unit sales of *digital* still cameras.



for all we know. ;-)
Seen so many statistics done by people without the slightest clue of what exactly they are counting and tabulating.

Thx @CR Guy for supplying the additional information!


----------



## BillB (Jul 9, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm getting more and more convinced that some money must be at stake. Trolling (influencing?) could be a rewarding ($$$)occupation for some self-declared experts. Strange again that there are no Nikon, Fuji, Panasonic or Olympus trolls polluting this forum or the Internet. I keep wondering why.


Maybe troll wannabes think the money is in beating the Sony drum.


----------



## Refurb7 (Jul 9, 2019)

It's funny how we keep hearing Canon is ******* and ... meanwhile ... Canon is increasing its market share.


----------



## ozturert (Jul 9, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm getting more and more convinced that some money must be at stake. Trolling (influencing?) could be a rewarding ($$$)occupation for some self-declared experts. Strange again that there are no Nikon, Fuji, Panasonic or Olympus trolls polluting this forum or the Internet. I keep wondering why.


Exactly. Under every news under every site "one specific brand" is mentioned in comments section, even if the news/article isn't about that brand.
.... DR is better.
.... AF is better.
.... lenses are better.
Canon/Olympus sucks, .... rocks!
Thisnis a serious mental issue or that brand is paying people for trolling.


----------



## sebakunstpaul (Jul 9, 2019)

The comments on such topics get as childish as possible. Marketshare is not necessarily an indication of product quality but rather indication for successful marketing. That being said, i don't aim to suggest Canon is not doing some quality equipment, but currently their target market seem to divide between hi-end professionals who already own a stock of expensive lenses and housewives that easilly accept all the technology hold-backs packed in the less professional equipment... or maybe that autistic looking kid from the 250D add is the new audience... so they secure a market where people doesn't notice the missing universal contact for the flash ... or the fact that Canon is currently the only manufacturer not providing IBIS ... I own 6 Canon lenses, a Canon 600D, a Canon Rebel G (film camera), but i also own a Sony A7 with a Sigma MC11 adapter for canon lenses and one Samyang FE 35mm AF lens, along with a bunch of nice vintage lenses, with adapters for both canon and sony. My Sony with the Samyang lens is smaller and lighter than my 600D with the 24mm pancake. All manufacturers offer good enough quality for plenty of applications, but some features like IBIS, efficient tools for manual focus, eye detect auto-focus, portability make the difference. My patience is running out, currently all the other companies have better offers. I might get another APS-C Canon, because the convenience of having lenses and the benefit of dual-pixel for video, but it might very well be my last Canon camera.


----------



## sebakunstpaul (Jul 9, 2019)

Refurb7 said:


> It's funny how we keep hearing Canon is ******* and ... meanwhile ... Canon is increasing its market share.


Probably the sales of 2000D and 4000D in Africa, India, Brazil and Bangladesh are making the difference  ...
paving the way for the future in emerging markets ...


----------



## ozturert (Jul 10, 2019)

sebakunstpaul said:


> Probably the sales of 2000D and 4000D in Africa, India, Brazil and Bangladesh are making the difference  ...
> paving the way for the future in emerging markets ...


And what's wrong with it?


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 10, 2019)

ozturert said:


> And what's wrong with it?


You don't seem to understand!
Good markets (USA, Canada, Japan, Europe etc...) are all buying Wonderful-Sony top -class models.
The other ones get what they deserve: Canon's housewive cameras.
Jump ship, as long as you still can, otherwise you're *******!


----------



## Talys (Jul 10, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Guys! Time for a reality check here!
> 
> I'm not even sure what they are measuring. The story reads as though they are measuring the overall camera market, which would include both DSLRs and Mirrorless and maybe even point and shoots and analog cameras.
> ...
> ...


Are you suggesting that a global camera sales report should exclude DSLRs, APSCs and point and shoots? I mean, that is kind of a huge chunk of the market


----------



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2019)

Talys said:


> Are you suggesting that a global camera sales report should exclude DSLRs, APSCs and point and shoots? I mean, that is kind of a huge chunk of the market


Obviously, that was not what I suggested. I stated _"don't put too much weight on the sales of Sony, Canon or Nikon full frame mirrorless." _

People on this forum tend to grossly exaggerate the impact of high-end cameras on the overall camera market.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 10, 2019)

The increasing majority of people use phones for taking photographs and those phones just keep getting better. Market share data that ignores the encroachment of phones doesn't seem to be particulary meaningful. In the end, did it really matter which buggy whip company had the largest market share? I doubt if Canon is throwing a party given the downward trend in sales. The current camera market doesn't appear to be sustainable if camera sales revert to their pre-digital mean which is exactly what they seem to be doing.


----------



## Uneternal (Jul 13, 2019)

Very funny how numbers from independent sources clash with Sony's own released numbers where they brag that they went up to No 2 in worldwide camera sales.... I guess never trust statistics that you didn't fake yourself.

Sorry Sony fanboys  and still wayyy to go to beat big red.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2019)

Uneternal said:


> Very funny how numbers from independent sources clash with Sony's own released numbers where they brag that they went up to No 2 in worldwide camera sales.... I guess never trust statistics that you didn't fake yourself.
> 
> Sorry Sony fanboys  and still wayyy to go to beat big red.


Sony is #1 in camera sales among brands starting with the letter ‘S’.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sony is #1 in camera sales among brands starting with the letter ‘S’.



That would be Sony, Samsung and Sigma. oh, wait... Samsung is...


----------

